# Puppy Bathing



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

I wasn't sure where to post this question, but since Scarlett is a puppy, I figured I would post it here. 

I am really new to owning a dog, and my husband is as well, so there are some of these little details that we aren't sure about. 

My question is: when can we give our puppy a bath? She is 2 months old now. We think that she is in need of a bath - she has a little smell, and her bum and feet need a cleaning. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

inca had to be bathed at 8weeks old on they day we got her, she had an accident in the car and made a mess of herself.

delta got her back legs rinced off every couple of days as she always got pee on her legs for the first couple of months. 

i think you will also finde that most breeders bath their puppies before they go home. they also need cleening when on the puppy mush food when weening on to solids. 

so you could bath her tomorrow if you like. she most likly wont be happy, but be patendent. let her calm down so she will stand. and dont let her out the bath if she is trying to get out. that will just teach her to keep trying. 

oh and i think we will all want to see some bath time photos.


----------



## picsbylee (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm wondering about the same thing. Chloe went for a run in the snow, but ended up in the dirt instead. She got a bath! How do you dry them? Just with towels? It was taking forever so I used a hair dryer on her. Am I nuts? And should I brush her??


----------



## Dee123 (Aug 20, 2011)

No not nuts at all! I use a pet dryer. Simply a hair dryer with a stand and tilting mechanism. Great for drying wriggly puppies as u can hold and calm with both hands. The temp is cool not hot.


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Thank you all for the replies! I think we might try bathing her one day this week. She seems to be settling well so far, so I will see how tomorrow goes. Even if I just get some parts of her cleaned off for now - like her bum and legs/paws. Anyway, thanks for your help, and if I get some good bath time pictures, I will definitely post them for you!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

I would suggest that a very gentle way to bath a puppy at this young age is to just wash her from neck down. They don't always like having the water and then air from a dryer aroud their ears and face. So you could choose to leave her head dry for the first couple of baths.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

dont rub the coat dry, squees the coat. rubbing forms mats when they are older, so dont get into the habet of doing it now.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

You might find your pup loves the bath. I've bathed Nacho a week after we got him and he was a real water baby. 
It may help if you get in the bath with them too - i did that the first time round in a shorts and t-shirt... i was soaked afterwards but it kept pup more calm!! He's even got used to the hair dryer afterwards! It maybe a coincidence for me but i think the earlier I got him used to it the better. Make sure it's lovely and warm... Nacho HATES a cool to warm bath!


Good luck.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Get yourself a Aquasorb Towel from Pets at Home. you just press it against the coat and it absorbs an amazing amount of water. Both Poppy and Rosie were bathed within a couple of day of bringing them home, we did as Julia has suggested and didn't wash their head for a few baths.


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks for all of the replies. We are going to give her a bath, and will keep the water away from her head for now as you suggested. I will definitely get the camera out and take some pictures of the process - I am sure it will be an adventure!


----------



## Georgiapeach (Feb 12, 2011)

Bathing your pup should be fine. Just make sure you use a gentle puppy shampoo and rinse well. Soap left on the skin can make them itchy. I bathe my dogs in our stand up shower so I can stand in there with them. I have a shower head with a long hose that can be removed from its holder, so it's easy to direct the water where it needs to go.

I'd get your pup used to bathing and drying from an early age - much easier on you and the puppy!


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Thank you for the replies everyone. We gave her a bath the other night, but I didn't wash her head. We had some puppy shampoo from when we got her, so I used that. She was such a good little puppy in the bath! She let me wash her body, and her legs, and paws with no fuss. After a couple of minutes she started to get a little bit cold, so she wanted out, but she let me finish washing her. She didn't care for being blow dried lol so I used a towel to dry her, and then I wrapped her up in her blanket and we snuggled a bit. It was a great experience, and I look forward to her next bath! I did take some pictures, and I will post them soon - she looked so tiny!


----------



## Freddies Mum (Nov 20, 2010)

strof51 said:


> Get yourself a Aquasorb Towel from Pets at Home. you just press it against the coat and it absorbs an amazing amount of water. Both Poppy and Rosie were bathed within a couple of day of bringing them home, we did as Julia has suggested and didn't wash their head for a few baths.


That's exactly what I was going to recommend. They're brilliant - like a big Chamois leather.

If you're willing to spend a bit a blaster dryer is brilliant. I got mine for £110 on Ebay. It seems a lot but it's only the price of 4-5 professional grooms.


----------



## Rileypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

Can anyone recommend how often you should bath a puppy? We haven't needed to bath Riley yet and he is 11 weeks, he has only been out walking for 2 days but did get quite muddy legs etc but once he was dry and brushes through he looked fine again, he is apricot too so very likely to show the dirt!
I understood bathing too often wasn't good for the coat and could cause ezcema etc, so was only going to do when absolutely necessary but am now wondering if I should start early to become a regular thing??

Thanks


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

As I said I would, I'm posting some pictures of Scarlett when we bathed her. 


























































Drying off









And all snuggled up to keep warm









And for anyone interested in seeing more pics of my baby, I will post some on the picture board!


----------



## maddy (Dec 27, 2011)

well done,she looks so cute all snuggled up


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

awww! So cute. Make me really excited to get mine! How are things going now that you've had her for a few weeks?


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

maddy said:


> well done,she looks so cute all snuggled up


Thanks 



jaimebpa1 said:


> awww! So cute. Make me really excited to get mine! How are things going now that you've had her for a few weeks?


Thank you! Things are going beautifully! She is such a great little puppy. She has had few accidents, is learning everything quickly, sleeps well at night, and is really just bringing joy to our lives! Soon enough you will have your new baby!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Aaah - how nice when a thread is rewarded with such lovely pics! She's so cute!


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Aaahhh so cute bath time is fun but getting mucky seems to be a joy for our little darlings as they grow up xx


----------



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

Ah she's beautiful.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Ah she is sooo gorgeous. I forget how tiny they are at that age!! What a little dink!


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> Aaah - how nice when a thread is rewarded with such lovely pics! She's so cute!


I am a picture-a-holic lol So I love to have people to share my pictures with! 



Kirsty said:


> Aaahhh so cute bath time is fun but getting mucky seems to be a joy for our little darlings as they grow up xx


Thanks  She definitely likes getting in the mud, but she doesn't mind bathing either, which is good!



Amh59 said:


> Ah she's beautiful.


Thank you!



S.Claire said:


> Ah she is sooo gorgeous. I forget how tiny they are at that age!! What a little dink!


Thanks! She looks so much smaller when she is wet lol We laughed at how much she changed when she got wet


----------

